# Opening up Shop



## UKWolf (Mar 24, 2015)

So far so good,
Looking at a couple proterties on tuesday which makes me really excited, except I just realised I can't do then due to a placement, oh dear haha.
But I have two good locations which I'll view sometime
Only problem now is looking for wholesalers.
Hopefulyl I'll get there soon but within this year Animal Farm Sanctuary and Rescue will have a reptile shop as part of it!


----------



## Chameleongrace (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh dear ! I hope everything goes ok with finding your perfect shop ! 
Chameleongrace!


----------

